# Creative color for black dogs?



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am always envious of those of you who do such creative stuff with dyes on your white or other light colored dogs. I can't put bows and such on Lily except when we are at home since AKC rules don't even permit many types of fancy collars. I've seen people be told to leave and come back with a different collar because they had one with studs or rhinestones on the dog. 

Although it is rare I have seen dogs with dyed coats in obedience and agility trials. Can you use any of those dyes on a black dog, and if so how do you do it? Are certain kinds or colors better than others?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I believe fancy collars are allowed now more than in the past. My obedience instructor is an obedience judge and said that rhinestone collars are absolutely allowed. Tiger finished his CD and RA with a Swarovski Crystal studded collar.


----------



## Emma1 (Jun 12, 2014)

I am a groomer who LOVES creative grooming! I always have color on my pups. Black is tough though, you have to lighten the coat to get color on it. you can safely lighten a dogs coat, i have done my black cockers Mohawk a few times. it just makes the process 2x longer. I used Ion brand lightener from sallys as well as manic panics flash lightening. both worked great. I cant wait to get my white spoo in augest!!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I have lightened Branna before a few times. It is time consuming that's for sure! I also use the Ion brand from Sally's. They have a special sensitive type that I like (have used it on myself too). I also am sure not to get any of it on the skin. I only lighten maybe half the length of hair to make sure of this. There are a lot of people (including many groomers) that don't agree with lightning a dogs coat so prepare to stand up for yourself of you do it. I also recommend studying the process and chemistry of lifting color before doing it. And always always do a patch test before using any lifter or dye product. I found it quite interesting to see an article about color lifting in Groomer to Groomer magazine a month or so ago. I think just like dying a dogs coat lifting color is becoming slowly more acceptable. Also if you don't want to go through the process of lifting color you can try things like chalking and Pet Paint. They are temporary only last a day or until the dog gets wet. Petsmart is offering it as an add on to their grooming or walk in service. I've also done the pretty ear feathers to show a bit of style and creativity. Luckily I have my own chickens so I didn't have to pay ridiculous prices for feathers when they were all the rage (I saw a rooster saddle going for $1000 on eBay at that time!). Plus it was so fun to design my own. I even put Swarovski crystals on some! Speaking about crystals you can also put crystals on the dog. Some do earring style but I have seen super elaborate designs done. They are just attached to short fur or skin with craft glue. It's non toxic and water soluble so they come of with a bath. 
Here are some pics of Branna getting lightened and after. 

Put foil on to keep it from touching her face. 








After with a feather 








Different design 







Same design with color (white is a Silkie feather that got stuck in her topknot) 








Swarovski crystal feather 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

CharismaticMillie said:


> I believe fancy collars are allowed now more than in the past. My obedience instructor is an obedience judge and said that rhinestone collars are absolutely allowed. Tiger finished his CD and RA with a Swarovski Crystal studded collar.


CM I always have a pretty collar on Lily. I have matching leashes and collars that have fancy ribbons on them, but only last year I saw a judge tell someone to go get a different collar for a dobe whose collar had riveted studs on it. I have also had obedience and agility judges in their briefings very recently make a very big deal out of talking about what they don't want to see in the way of collars. I think one has to be pretty careful about collars.

poodlecrazy#1 and Emma1 thanks for your descriptions on how to do this. I'm not sure if I am brave enough to try but at least I know how now.

Here is where I get Lily's pretty collar and leash sets. The collar Lily is wearing in my siggy pic is from there. Peeves has several matching sets too.

Mackenzie - dog collars, leashes and accessories - hand made in Massachusetts


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

lily cd re said:


> CM I always have a pretty collar on Lily. I have matching leashes and collars that have fancy ribbons on them, but only last year I saw a judge tell someone to go get a different collar for a dobe whose collar had riveted studs on it. I have also had obedience and agility judges in their briefings very recently make a very big deal out of talking about what they don't want to see in the way of collars. I think one has to be pretty careful about collars.
> 
> poodlecrazy#1 and Emma1 thanks for your descriptions on how to do this. I'm not sure if I am brave enough to try but at least I know how now.
> 
> ...


That is very odd! I am glad I am not showing in New York I guess! Ha ha. I double checked with several experienced obedience judges in the area before showing Tiger with a Swarovski studded martingale or buckle collar without tagsand was told that there are no rules disallowing it and it is perfectly acceptable.

Those Mackenzie collars look really
Nice !


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

The lady who owns Mackenzie is really nice and her work is very high quality (in the USA). I really like to shop with her. She is always at the Thanksgiving Cluster in Springfield, MA. I might just order a 4th of July set though.

It is always a good idea to ask judges during briefing if you have any doubts. If I ever had a problem, I always have a rolled leather flat buckle collar and a couple of extra leashes just in case. I guess California is more free wheeling about collar styles.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

I think the reason on the Dobe was not the collar was fancy but rather it was studded. The studded collars tend to be misinterpreted by many as meaning the dog is mean... which is not the signal you want to send out from an obedience ring. 
I actually know a few service dogs who work in studded collars for THEIR protection...

Back to the original question. I know a black Doberman SD who is frequently colored in fact he and his handler are company reps for one of the pet coloring companies now since he is so striking. In response to a question about creative grooming for a black poodle service dog he suggested "Petpaint or airbrushing. Painted nails. Feather or tinsel extensions" The Petpaint washes out in one bath. FYI Bruce doesn't get bleached for his paint jobs that is right on top of his short coat.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Very cool pic spindledreams and thanks for the ideas. The studded collar on the dobe had flat studs not pointy ones. The judge was just very particular. I've seen the same judge walk out of their ring, go get the AKC rep and go to talk to a handler whom they had judged to be giving rough handling to her dog. I show to this judge frequently and have always found them to be very fair, but they have high expectations and a strict view of the rules. No judge would ever allow feather extensions. You can't even have bows on top knot bands for poodles.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

wow but it is nice to actually hear of a judge who doesn't tolerate rough handling.... I think it is one of those cases where "it depends" would be the way to go. At least the feathers can be gotten with clips so they can be removed if the judge disapproves. And with the Petpaint washing out in one wash you could have color most days removing it in the bath before the show. 

I do wonder how those same judges would react if I showed up with a fursaver collar and tied up topknot on Brownie... he was totally bored at the CGC class Sunday but likes the conformation ring... Unfortunately we need at least a RN on him.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Here are the AKC rules (from Chapter 2) regarding leashes and collars for obedience trials.

Section 16. Use of Leash. All dogs must be kept on a leash except when in the obedience ring, warm-up ring or exercise area and must be brought into and taken out of the ring on leash. Dogs must be kept on leash in the ring when brought in to receive awards and when waiting in the ring before and after the group exercises. Except where otherwise specified in these regulations, the handler will leave the dog’s leash on the judge’s table or other designated place. The leash must be made of fabric or leather and need only be long enough to provide adequate slack during the Heel on Leash exercise, unless stated otherwise in these regulations.
Section 17. Collars. *All dogs in the obedience ring must wear a prop- erly fitted collar approved by the judge. No special training collars, such as electronic collars or prong collars, will be permitted*. Nothing may be hanging from the dog’s collar.

Make note of the allowance for judge approval on collars. Also there is nothing that says you couldn't use a fur saver collar. I've seen the big open chain types of these on GSDs at trials. I would always have a spare very simple flat buckle collar in case you get a judge that tells you to change collars.

From Ch 1 section 16, here are the rules about alterations to the appearance of the dog. I have used little girl hair scrunchies in agility trials and even at rally nationals and never had a problem. I asked the judge before the first trial where that was my plan. Wash out pet paint might be the way to go since I do usually give a bath before we go to trials.

No dog will be eligible to compete in an obedience trial or tracking test if it is taped, stitched or bandaged in any way or if it has anything attached to it for medical or corrective purposes. Such a dog must be immediately excused and may not be judged under any circumstances. *Dogs whose hair surrounding the eyes, ears or beard interferes with their performance may have their hair tied back with elastic bands or small plain barrettes, or in the manner as they are normally shown in the breed ring. No dog will be eligible to compete if it appears to have been dyed or colored in any way, if its coat shows evidence of chalk or powder, or if the dog has anything attached to it for protection or adornment.* Such a dog may be judged later if the condition has been corrected and if the judge desires to do so.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

lily cd re said:


> I guess California is more free wheeling about collar styles.


I have no clue how things are out in California, but in my area I have been told that any properly fitted buckle collar, martingale, limited slip or chain, without any tags or charms are approved. My instructor (judge) said that fancy collars including those with studded crystals weren't allowed in the past but now are.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

CM, I thought for some reason you were in CA, but then again it has been a really long week here. Between finishing my first summer class, my MIL's eye surgery complications and starting my 2nd summer class, I am a little loopy.


----------

